# NTs without intellectual pursuits?



## aerosmithgirl (May 25, 2010)

Don't trust the Facebook tests! They are inaccurate by a long shot!


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

well if you're wondering wether the title is even plausible, yes. Walt Disney usually gets typed ENTP. He was a total people oriented NT, and of course a dreamer of epic proportions. but he wasn't your Ben Franklin kind of intellectual, that's for sure.


----------

